# going to red lobster



## wynedot55 (Mar 18, 2009)

well we are all going to red lobster.esp if my neice can make up her mind as to the time.so dont know when we are going.an im starving.an the boss is gripping lobster an crabb arnt fitt to eat.an you pay more than its worth.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 18, 2009)

Tell her they have things like fish and chicken. It's a celebration so she can quit gripping about the price.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 18, 2009)

she loves fish  but the prices still flipp her out


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 18, 2009)

i was out almost $50 an it was worth it.i had the sampler plater.it had lobster tail crabb legs fried shrimp shrimp scampie  baked salad an rolls.an mom had fried fish an a salad.


----------



## Thewife (Mar 18, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i was out almost $50 an it was worth it.i had the sampler plater.it had lobster tail crabb legs fried shrimp shrimp scampie  baked salad an rolls.an mom had fried fish an a salad.


That sounds real good!
And yes, you have made me hungry!

Hubby got a 100 gift card for Red lobster, at the 2007 company christmas party, we never had a chance to use it! We traded it for a 100 Home depot card, at the 2008 company christmas party


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 18, 2009)

We went to town for a few things tonight and ate at the World Buffet. Not as pricey or good as Red Lobster though.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 18, 2009)

well i was really enjoying the good meal let me tell you.because i know in a week on 2 i wont be eating good for 5 or 6 months.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 18, 2009)

That long? You're having teeth pulled and what else?


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 18, 2009)

having all 9 of my upper teeth pulled or cut out.an a upper plate made.an he said my mouth needs  to heal 3 months before i wear the teeth.an i figure itll take me 3 or 4 months to get used to them.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 18, 2009)

It didn't take DH all that long to get used to them. I would imagine it won't you either and you'll be eating stake again in no time once you have your plate.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Mar 18, 2009)

Between the pics of baby calves and talk of Red Lobster on this group, I am just gonna cry.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 19, 2009)

well we will see how long it takes me to start eating good again.


----------



## jhm47 (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm disappointed!  I thought you Texans was so tough that you pulled your own teeth with a string.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 19, 2009)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> I'm disappointed!  I thought you Texans was so tough that you pulled your own teeth with a string.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 19, 2009)

back in my younger days id have a dipp of snuff 20 mins after having a tooth pulled.


----------

